# 500 Watt inverter for £19.99 from Argos.



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

I spotted this in an Argos clearance flyer so went & collected one today. Uhuh, make that yesterday, didn't notice the time! Tried it out, seems fine, ran my jigsaw OK (320 watt). It's a modified sinewave type, originally on sale at £59.99, so they say.

Details:

Challenge Xtreme 500W Power Inverter.
Argos cat. No. 740/2711


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I think you had a bargain there !!!
Just been on and cant find anystock within 50 miles..


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Thanks for that, just ordered the last one from my local store.

Charlie


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Me too! They went very quick.


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

tonka said:


> I think you had a bargain there !!!
> Just been on and cant find anystock within 50 miles..


Halesowen are still showing stock - not too far from you is it?
I collected the last one from Solihull.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

emmbeedee said:


> Halesowen are still showing stock - not too far from you is it?
> I collected the last one from Solihull.


Cheers for info,, Found some at Stafford, so a bit closer....


----------



## Alanvm (Jan 6, 2009)

Does not come with a cigarette lighter plug, you have to connect it straight on to the battery terminals.

Alan


----------



## bluereiver (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks emm

Just reserved one for collection at the weekend.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up, just got the last one at our local shop. Plenty in Kirkcaldy if anyone lives in that area.

dave


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks from me too. Got the last one at our local store too


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Alanvm said:


> Does not come with a cigarette lighter plug, you have to connect it straight on to the battery terminals.
> 
> Alan


Quite right, this is a *500 watt *unit. If you tried to pull that much power from a cigarette lighter plug you'd blow a fuse or worse :!: :!: :!: 
When you see the size of cables fitted you understand why they don't fit a plug!


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for this information!  

I have just reserved the last one in Yeovil for collection tomorrow. :wink: 

Keith


----------



## kennyboy (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks mate, have got the last one reserved at the Farnborough store for my son in law to pick up tomorrow as I am in Portugal at the moment!!    
Ken


----------

